# Looking for Plans?



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I stumbled upon this link on another website. There are many, many plans free to download in pdf format. Basically, it appears most of these would be used if you are planning to build something and you are not sure of the construction details.

I looked at several. This could be some good reading if you are so inclined.

Building Plans

Mike


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice find Mike.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike , I thought you and me didn't need no stinking plans


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Mike , I thought you and me didn't need no stinking plans


I found these for other folks to use. :yes4:

I am slowly learning to draw my own.


----------

